# Lead Shot



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I was just wondering what the rules are about having lead shot with you when hunting ducks. I know not to bring lead to the slew sitting in the decoys. Is it all right to have it in your truck if you planned to hunt upland later in the day. Can you have lead and steel in your vest when hunting pheasants. Shoot the steel at waterfowl when needed. Just wondering how you guys do it??


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

I am no authority, but the way I understand the rules: Yes, you can have both loads in your vehicle. No you can't have lead anywhere on your person or in your bag if you are hunting waterfowl, or if you might possibly hunt waterfowl. If you went for a pheasant hunt carrying a few steel shells and happen to shoot a duck while you were out, you would have a helluva time convincing the wildlife officer that you stopped and switched out loads before shooting...especially if you didnt have any of the steel shot left when you got back to the truck! If you think the hunt might have ducks and pheasants, use steel #2. They will work on both and you will be legal.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

No possession of Lead on you at all if you plan on possibly shooting waterfowl.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I carry steel on me while pheasant hunting with lead all the time. If I see some ducks I will switch out. If the G+F officer doesn't believe me he can wand the duck. Now it's different while duck hunting.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Wingmaster said:


> I carry steel on me while pheasant hunting with lead all the time. If I see some ducks I will switch out. If the G+F officer doesn't believe me he can wand the duck. Now it's different while duck hunting.


I don't think I would admit to doing that. Not trying to bash you, because you are doing the right thing by switching to steel for shooting ducks, it's just that if a CO sees you in a field with a dead duck or two and you have any lead shot on you - not even in the gun - he can and most likely will ticket you.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

why not just use steel the entire time?


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

That's your best bet. Either use just steel shot and keep the plug in or no shooting ducks. No chance at getting a ticket then!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Wingmaster said:


> I carry steel on me while pheasant hunting with lead all the time. If I see some ducks I will switch out. If the G+F officer doesn't believe me he can wand the duck. Now it's different while duck hunting.


Here is the thing to remember, if the duck is in your truck fine. but if you are walking out with a duck in your possession and have lead shells on you it does not matter that you shot it with steel. You are afield hunting waterfowl with lead on you! That is the way the law is written. Otherwise I could take lead into the field and claim I am only shooting upland that happens to pass through the decoys!!!!! It would amount to the same thing!!!!

Really guys the rules for upland and waterfowl are pretty straight forward, not a lot of confusion regarding this stuff if one simply takes the time to read it and then if they are not sure read it again!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Fred_Bear said:


> That's your best bet. Either use just steel shot and keep the plug in or no shooting ducks. No chance at getting a ticket then!


you gotta keep the plug in anyways. read nd pheasant rules again. one of the most common violations written (unplugged gun) in ND i believe.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

shiawassee_kid said:


> you gotta keep the plug in anyways. read nd pheasant rules again. one of the most common violations written (unplugged gun) in ND i believe.


A very un-needed rule IMO.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you need steel only on WPA's also if you are hunting upland!


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

In IOWA if you are honting ducks or geese you need steel or non-toxic shot.... If you are just hunting phesants, then lead is acceptable unless you are on a refuge, then you need the non-tox shot. If you were to have phesants and waterfowl in your bag here, you better have only steel on you and in your truck or its a ticket......


----------

